# 152 3 cylinder wanted



## lTeeshka (2 mo ago)

Help! Searching for awhile now for a 3 cylinder engine for an older 300 backhoe tractor. Really, I only need an injection pump, but will buy entire engine if I have to. I will even settle for a 135 gas engine. Anything out there?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy ITeeshka, welcome to the tractor forum.

We have an injection pump specialist that frequents this forum. He can rebuild your injection pump, and probably give you a better deal than anyone else. What make & model injection pump do you have??


----------



## lTeeshka (2 mo ago)

Unfortunately the original pump was beyond repair. It took me two years to find a good pump. Both pumps were sitting on my workbench when my shop burned down last year.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
Have you contacted any tractor salvage yards concerning purchasing an inj pump? Following link has an inj pump for a 3cyl JD engine . Stanadyne - Roosa Master New Exchange Fuel Injection Pump JDB331AL2732 - Delco Diesel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Any luck with these guys?








John Deere 3.152 Fuel Injection Pump -- JD-3152-IP


John Deere Fuel Injection Pump Fits 3.152




www.brokentractor.com




Or these guys?


https://www.fastline.com/parts-salvage-for-sale/listings/john-deere-152-engine-parts-salvage/results?category=Parts/Salvage&manufacturer=John+Deere&model=152+Engine


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/deere/300/farm-equipment


----------

